# Old School PPI A600 (Art)



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a question, I currently have a hifonics 300w pushing 2 10" infinitys, nothing crazy! Now heres the fun part...

On my shelf in the garage I have a fully operational PPI A600!!! Crazier part is its 17 years old! 1992 date on it! HELLS YEAH! Now, being that my HU has good cross overs,(PPI has none) would it be worth trying it out instead of the hifonics amp? 

Thoughts...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

600wrms vs 300wrms. Hmmm. Btw that 600wrms is at 4 ohms only bridged.


----------

